# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Nếu các bạn vẫn chưa chọn được địa điểm du ngoạn trong mùa xuân này thì hãy đến với địa danh quen thuộc Phan Thiết để nô đùa cùng sóng biển, đến với Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm để tận hưởng non xanh, nước biếc, khung cảnh kỳ vĩ của núi rừng Quảng Tây, nơi có “mùa đông không khô héo, hoa không mùa xuân cũng nở rộ”. Hoặc đảo Cát Bà - Tuần Châu, hay đất nước láng giềng hiền hòa Campuchia cho những chuyến du lịch sau Tết.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Phan Thiết - Mũi Né*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêm.Giá tour: 1.159.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 11/02/ 2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

* Giá tour không bao gồm:: Vé cáp treo Tà Cú và chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festival 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Cát Bà - Tuần Châu*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.650.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhTàu thăm Vịnh, vé vào cổng Tuần Châu và bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân khác

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Siem Reap - Angkor - Phnom Penh*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 179 USDPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và lệ phí cửa khẩu

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Cam. 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 5.560.000 USD. (Áp dụng cho đoàn khách từ 15 - 20 người)Phương tiện: đi về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 24, 25/01/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và sổ thông hành xuất nhập cảnh

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

